# Sanding Services to Flatten Older Wooden Cutting Board



## mhlee (Nov 11, 2011)

I have an older (over 10 years old), edge grained, Boos cutting board that as warped a little bit over the years that I would like to have sanded down to be flatted. I'm willing to pay and ship to get it done. Does anyone know someone who is willing to sand down cutting boards to flatten them? 

Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated it because I'd like to support friends/business partners/etc. of KKF members. 

Thanks. 

P.S. - Next year, it's a BoardSmith board for me.


----------



## Michael Rader (Nov 11, 2011)

Hi Michael. I have a surface sander that could do it very nicely for ya. As long as it is under 12" wide, I can run it. Send me a PM if you think it'll work.

-M


----------



## mhlee (Nov 11, 2011)

Michael -

Thanks for the offer. I think it's 12 inches wide but I will need to verify this. 

If so, I'll PM you. Thanks.

Michael

P.S. - I forgot to add that I will most definitely pay for the service and shipping to and from. Thanks again.


----------



## El Pescador (Nov 11, 2011)

I'd find a wood worker in your area with a planer. This is a pretty common tool for them to have.


----------



## mhlee (Nov 11, 2011)

Pesky -

Do you know someone close to you? I'm not that far from you.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Nov 11, 2011)

don't use a planer, you are likely going to mess up your board. Either resurface it bay hand with an orbrital sander or approach a cabinet maker show that has wide belt sander. The service will cost you at about $40.

M


----------



## Burl Source (Nov 11, 2011)

I agree with Marko.
If the planer blades are not sharp there can be some tear out.
I use a 22" wide drum sander for a lot of the chores you would normally perform with a planer.

If you haven't gotten your board sanded yet let me know and I can do it for you.
No charge, you will just owe me a future undisclosed favor.
You know, industrial espionage, bump someone off, burn down someone's house. 
OK, I like to read spy thrillers and such.

Just let me know and I will give you my mailing address.


----------



## El Pescador (Nov 12, 2011)

Burl Source said:


> I agree with Marko.
> If the planer blades are not sharp there can be some tear out.
> I use a 22" wide drum sander for a lot of the chores you would normally perform with a planer.
> 
> ...


 
I have used a guy in here named Brett Hawser...hes got a 48" SANDER.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Nov 12, 2011)

Wide belt sander is the way to go as besides sanding, it will also take care of any warpage that there might be. Be aware that a cabinetmaker shop might only agree to sand it with a coarse belt if your block has some oil in it left (120 belt will get clogged up very quickly). So, the likelihood is that your board will be flat sanded to 60 grit and you will have to finish it by hand - another good reason to get an orbital disk sander. Refinishing by hand is an alternative, but will take long time and won't correct warpage. 

M


----------

